# عايز اذخذ رأيكم فى نظرية التطور وعلاقتها بالدين



## micho_kaml (26 فبراير 2007)

نظرية التطور (النشوء و الأرتقاء) لداروين نظرية علمية تتحدث عن كيفية تكون الحياة على سطح الأرض ولهذا فهى تربط بسفر التكوين أرتباطا وثيقا ويختلف فيها الناس من مؤيد ومعارض فلأى أتجاه تنتمى؟ ولماذا خصوصا أننى أرى أنها لا تتعلرض مع سفر التكوين بل تتوافق معه بصورة كبيرة


----------



## REDEMPTION (26 فبراير 2007)

*+*

نظرية داروين ( النشوء والارتقاء ) من المواضيع التى تستهوينى كثيراً .. و هذه النظرية مفادها ان الكون وما فيه قد نشأ وارتقى الى ما هوعليه الآن دون تدخل من كائن ما  وذلك  كما يدَّعون نتيجة للتصادمات الالكترو - مغناطيسية المتكررة في الاجواء طيلت قرون لا يحصى عددها  وانه ليس من الضروري الافتراض أن هناك خالق ومعتن .. أى انه ليس من اللازم أن نفترض بوجود خالق ذكى هو من أوجد هذا العالم بكل ما فيه 

يكتب الوحي المقدس:" قال الجاهل في قلبه ليس اله. فسدوا ورجسوا رجاسة. ليس من يعمل صلاحا ليس ولا واحد " (مزمور1:53.والانجيل رومية 12:3)

و يقول أيضاً الوحى المقدس بصورة واضحة جداً عن أمثال هذه الفلسفة الخاطئة :  " لان غضب الله معلن من السماء على جميع فجور الناس واثمهم الذين يحجزون الحق بالاثم.اذ معرفة الله ظاهرة فيهم لان الله اظهرها لهم. لان اموره غير المنظورة ترى منذ خلق العالم مدركة بالمصنوعات قدرته السرمدية ولاهوته حتى انهم بلا عذر.لانهم لما عرفوا الله لم يمجدوه او يشكروه كإله بل حمقوا في افكارهم واظلم قلبهم الغبي.وبينما هم يزعمون انهم حكماء صاروا جهلاء" (الانجيل رومية1: 18-22)

وقد جاء في كتاب " تصدع مذهب داروين " صفحة 113 ما خلاصته: " ان الادلة على وجود الله الخالق كثيرة جدا ولكن اوضحها واسهلها فهما ما يسمى بدليل *القصد او الغاية* . ويُعرف بدليل( بالي ) وهو فيلسوف انكليزي اثبت وجود الله من العقل فكتب: ان كل آلة لها صانع . وان دراسة تشريح العين مثلا يبين لنا غاية واضحة وقصدا بينناً وهي انها صُنعت للنظر. ودراسة تشريحها يبين لنا انها صُنعت على مثال عجيب. ولا يعقل وجود آلة أو آلات معقدة كهذه  لها مثل هذه الدقة في الغرض الذي تؤديه دون ان يكون لها صانع صممها بحكمته ونفذها بقدرته حتى تأتي بمثل هذه الدقة بالاعمال " 

ويكتب الاستاذ العالم كيونو الفرنسي ايضا في كتاب تصدع مذهب داروين صفحة 176: " ان كل الاشياء التي حدثت وتحدث تدل على علم وترتيب سابق حدَّدَ لها طريقا معينا وجعلها تسيرعليها سيرا متصاعداً ".

وهذا القول يتفق مع اقوال كثيرين من العلماء الذين يرون في تدرج نشوء الكائنات الحية وارتقائها ،  دليلا آخر على وجود الخالق سبحانه وعنايته الدائمة كما يكتب الوحي المقدس بخصوص الرب يسوع المسيح قوله : " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل وهو راس الجسد " الكنيسة " (راجع الانجيل كو15:1-18)

​وفي صفحة 178 و179 يكتب الفيلسوف الالماني والعالم البيولوجي الشهيرالاستاذ -*هانس درايش *- في صدد النمو الجنيني: " انه لا يمكن للعوامل الطبيعية وحدها ان تفسر لنا النمو الجنيني في داخل امه " !​ويكتب الاستاذ آرثر طمسن ايضا: " انه لا يمكن لانسان غير مغرض شاهد نمو الجنين عن كثب ولاحظ حركاته المختلفة وتنوع اجزائه وهو في رحم امه  الا ان يقول: ان الجنين يبدو لنا كأنه يسير لغرض معين بحكمة وعناية صانع الكون"

وقد جاء في كتاب - نظام التعليم - مجلد اول صفحة 144: "ان الاجهزة الظاهرة في تركيب الحيوان لا تحصى. وكلها تبين حكمة صانعها ولاحظ احتياج كل نوع من الحيوانات على حدته عندما يبدأ حياته في داخل امه. من ذلك اعداد الطعام له قبل ولادته. ففي ذوات الثدي مثلا يكبر الثديان قبل الولادة ويعد الحليب مشبعا بالبروتينات اللازمة مبدئيا لبنيانه, من ثم بعد وقت قليل من الرضاعة يضاف اليها تلقائيا في صدر الام السكريات اللازمة لاجل الطاقة. متمشيا في الزيادة طبقا لتطور جسم الطفل ونموه. حتى يجد هذا المولود طعاما متدرجا وهوعلى غاية ما يكون من المناسبة لاجل تغذيته في كل اطوار طفولته. خصوصا في الكائنات التي تبيض فاننا نرى جرثومة الجنين محاطة بالمح - اي البياض-فيتغذى منه وينمو به رويدا رويدا الى ان يستهلك جميع المواد الغذائية داخل البيضة فيخرج منها مستعدا لنوال طعامه على وجه آخر. وان هذا الاعداد لا يأتي تلقائيا بل من تدبير خالق لا نهاية لحكمته اعظم جدا من ادراكنا المحدود. لا من الام التي لا علم لها بكل ما يجري في داخلها سوى انها حامل وكفى". نرجع ونكرر مع داود الملك : " ما اعظم اعمالك يا رب كلها بحكمت صنعت " ..  آمين

ويكتب الدكتور- لويس ايفنس - في كتابه " السيد الذي ينشده الشباب "- ص51 تحت مقالة في جسم الانسان  يقول: " ان في جسم الانسان 250 عظمة تتحرك بدقة عجيبة بواسطة الوف العضلات بل ملايينها. وفي العين وحدها 400 مليون مخروطة صغيرة و300 مليون من الالياف ونصف مليون عصب دقيق و... و... وكلها تتحرك معا بدقة متناهية وبدون اي الم سوى عند المرض وفي حالات طارئة. وهناك مليارات الافران في الجسم هي الخلايا نفسها تحرق الغذاء لتوليد الطاقة, وعدد كبير من المؤكسدات الصغيرة .

كما نجد ملايين من الكراة البيضاء التي تضحي بنفسها وتموت في حربها ضد الامراض, والرئتين اللتين تعملان ليلا ونهارا عل تنقية الدم, والقلب الصلب والامين, فهو يدفع 280 الف طن من الدم سنويا ليصل الى اجزاء الجسم المختلفة "


----------



## لأصحاب العقول 2 (27 فبراير 2007)

نعذرك .
لكن لكل قسم وظيفته !!
فالاٍله لا يحد بحدود فهو ( ملء الكون ) !
للاٍضافه :
الاٍله لا يموت !
راجعي قسمي : 
الرد على الشبهات .
و 
 الأسئله و الأجوبه .
يعذر من يجهل شيء .
لكن لا يعذر من يرفض أن يقرأ عن شيء و يحاور به .
( السمردلي )


----------



## kimo14th (27 فبراير 2007)

لأصحاب العقول 2 قال:


> لي تعليق بصورة الاهك وهو طفل نائم
> 
> عاوزه اسأل سعتها الكون كان ماشي ازاي وربك نايم!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




*جهل مدقع 

سؤال اتجاوب عليه 465747473636755858 مره 

لكن فين العقول * ​


----------



## micho_kaml (28 فبراير 2007)

*فى البداية أحب أن أشكرك على مداخلتك الرائعة *.
*وعلى فكرة هناك العديد من الكتب ألفها علماء كنسيين تتحدث عن التوافق بين نظرية التطور والكتاب المقدس من حيث تتابع عملية الخلق مثل كتاب ستة أيام الخليقة للدكتور فوزى إلياس*
فالأختلاف الوحيد بين إيمانانا ونظرية التطور هو أننا نؤمن بأن الله هو الخالق : " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل وهو راس الجسد " الكنيسة " *وما عدا ذلك فإن نظرية التطور إن أستطاع العلم إثباتها فإننا لا نعارضها إلا من حيث أن الله هو الذى أعد الظروف  اللازمة لأحداث التطور بحكمته وحسب إرادته *
وهناك نقطة هامة أريد أن أحدثك فيها وهى ما هو التفسير الدينى الذى يتوافق مع نظرية التطور فى نقطة خلق الأنسان الأول فالاّية تقول :     
"و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية" (تك  2 :  7)*حيث أن تراب الأرض هنا لايعنى التراب بمعناه الحرفى بل تعنى كائن حى من الكائنات الموجودة فى الأرض,رأى الله أنه حسن أى وصل إلى مرحلة التطور -بإعداد من الله طبعا- التى راّها الله ملائمة لكى ينفخ فيها نسمة الحياة حيث أن هذا الكائن قبل هذه النفخة يحتوى على جسد ونفس فقط أملا بعدها فصار جسد ونفس وروح أى أنسان على صورة الله ومثاله فى القداسة والعفة والطهارة وما إلى ذلك من صفات إلهية نقلها الله إلى الأنسان من خلال هذه النفخة المقدسة . ولا أريد أن أطيل عليك ولكنى أريد أن أعرف رأيك فى هذه النقطة.*


----------



## micho_kaml (28 فبراير 2007)




----------



## REDEMPTION (28 فبراير 2007)

micho_kaml قال:


> *فى البداية أحب أن أشكرك على مداخلتك الرائعة *.
> *وعلى فكرة هناك العديد من الكتب ألفها علماء كنسيين تتحدث عن التوافق بين نظرية التطور والكتاب المقدس من حيث تتابع عملية الخلق مثل كتاب ستة أيام الخليقة للدكتور فوزى إلياس*
> فالأختلاف الوحيد بين إيمانانا ونظرية التطور هو أننا نؤمن بأن الله هو الخالق : " الذي هو صورة الله غير المنظور بكر كل خليقة. فانه فيه خلق الكل ما في السموات وما على الارض ما يرى وما لا يرى سواء كان عروشا ام سيادات ام رياسات ام سلاطين.الكل به وله قد خلق.الذي هو قبل كل شيء وفيه يقوم الكل وهو راس الجسد " الكنيسة " *وما عدا ذلك فإن نظرية التطور إن أستطاع العلم إثباتها فإننا لا نعارضها إلا من حيث أن الله هو الذى أعد الظروف اللازمة لأحداث التطور بحكمته وحسب إرادته *
> وهناك نقطة هامة أريد أن أحدثك فيها وهى ما هو التفسير الدينى الذى يتوافق مع نظرية التطور فى نقطة خلق الأنسان الأول فالاّية تقول :
> "و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية" (تك 2 : 7)*حيث أن تراب الأرض هنا لايعنى التراب بمعناه الحرفى بل تعنى كائن حى من الكائنات الموجودة فى الأرض,رأى الله أنه حسن أى وصل إلى مرحلة التطور -بإعداد من الله طبعا- التى راّها الله ملائمة لكى ينفخ فيها نسمة الحياة حيث أن هذا الكائن قبل هذه النفخة يحتوى على جسد ونفس فقط أملا بعدها فصار جسد ونفس وروح أى أنسان على صورة الله ومثاله فى القداسة والعفة والطهارة وما إلى ذلك من صفات إلهية نقلها الله إلى الأنسان من خلال هذه النفخة المقدسة . ولا أريد أن أطيل عليك ولكنى أريد أن أعرف رأيك فى هذه النقطة.*


 

*+*


الحبيب micho_kaml

لا يمكن أبداً ان نقول أن الله عندما (( جبل الرب الإله آدم تراباً من الارض )) أن المقصود بالتراب هو (( كائن حى من الارض  !! )) فمعنى الآية الواردة واضح و لا يقبل التأويل .. فقد تحول التراب إلى (( نفساً حيه )) بنسمة الحياة التى نفخها الله فيه بإرادته وحكمته .. إذاً التراب لم يكن له (( نفساً حية )) قبل عملية النفخ ..  ولم يكن حياً ..  كما أن كلمة تراب فى اللغة الاصلية التى كُتب بها العهد القديم وهى العبرية هى (*עָפָר* ) و معناها تراب (( أو أدوم الارض و لذلك سمى آدم بآدم نسبة لآديم الارض : أى ترابها ))  كما وردت فى الترجمة الانجليزية ( *dust *) 

و النص المذكور بالكامل بالعبرية هو : 

*  וַיִּיצֶר יְהוָה אֱלֹהִים אֶת-הָאָדָם, עָפָר *

 *و بالانجليزية :*

  Then the LORD God formed man of the dust 

.. فالمقصود بالتراب هنا هو غبار الارض أو ترابها و لا ادرى فى الحقيقة على أساس قيل ان ( التراب ) هنا يقصد به (( كائن حى ))  ! .. فشتان بين الاثنين .. أيضاً خلق الله آدم على (( صورته كشبهه ومثاله )) فى الحكمة و العقل و باقى صفات الله .. و لكن بصورة نسبيه .. لأن صفات الله مُطلقه .. فلو كان ما قيل .. لكانت صفات الله خاضعة لنظرية النشوء والارتقاء - حاشا - كقول الله - تبارك إسمه :  وقال الله : نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ، فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم ، وعلى كل الأرض ، وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الأرض ( تك 1 : 26 )  و لكن الله لا يُستحدث عليه شىء .. ولا يخضع لأية نظريات فهو فوق المادة والعقل .. و لكن يقبله العقل .. و يستطيع أن يشعر بوجوده .. بل و يلمسه - إن جاز التعبير
 
و من الممكن ان يقال أن الإنسان تطور و أرتقى من جهة الفكر و الحضارة .. و هذا طبيعى و ملموس أيضاً و لا يحتاج إلى نظريات أو إثباتات .. و لكن ان يُقال ان الإنسان أصله قرد فهذا لا يقبله العقل إطلاقاً .. كما ان نظرية داروين تعتمد على ما يسمى بالنشوء بالصدفة نتيجة للتصادمات الالكترو - مغناطيسية المتكررة التى أددت إلى وجود إنسان بدائى أخذ فى التطور حتى وصل إلى ما هو عليه الآن .. و لكننا نجد أنفسنا عاجزين أمام تعريف هذه (( الصدفة ))  كما انه لو فُرضنا - جدلاً - أن تلك التصادمات الالكترو مغناطيسية أددت إلى نشوء الإنسان الأول .. فهل أيضاً عادت تلك التصادمات  و أوجدت لنا حواء ؟!!! بنفس التشريح الانسانى (( الانثروبوتومى )) مع مراعاة الاختلافات الهامة فى كيفية النسل و الحمل و ما إلى ذلك من أمور دقيقة جداً ؟!!! .. 

أعتقد - من وجهة نظرى - ان أسباب ظهور نظرية داروين تلك ، هو رفض البعض عبادة خالق لا يراه رؤى العينين و لا يستطيع لمسه .. و نشأت بداخله صراعات كثيرة بين حقيقة وجوده الفعلى و بين عدم إدراك من اوجده  

تحياتى


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 فبراير 2007)

*حتى لو فرضنا جدلا ان التراب يعني كائنات دقيقة وهذا غير وارد اساسا كما وضح الاخ Redemption- فهذا ايضا ضد نظرية الارتقاء التي تزعم ان الانسان يندرج من سلالة من القرود. و ان الطيور اصلها من الزواحف و دليله الحراشف التي تغطي ارجل الطيور فهذه تمثل رواسب اصلها الزاحف! و هلم جرا 

الكتاب المقدس يصرح و بشكل واضح جدا ان كل الكائنات الحية من التراب او بالحقيقة من العدم اذ ان الله هو الذي خلق الكون من العدم .

الله كامل بعقله و بحكمته و لذلك خلق الكون و المخلوقات على نظام معين وبحيث ان كل المخلوقات تتشابه مع بعضها و تختلف في صفات اخرى. .

يا أخ.. الحقيقة لا يمكن ان تتجزأ ! فالله هو خالق كل شي بالترتيب. و لا يمكن ان نقول ان اصل المخلوقات كلها من تفاعل المكونات لملايين السنين على السواحل لتنتج خلية البرو باكتيريا! فلا يمكن لتفاعل ان ينتج من حالة الفوضى الى الترتيب. 

في النهاية. هذه النظرية فاشلة و لا يمكن اعتبارها متوافقة مع الايمان.*


----------



## الملك العقرب (28 فبراير 2007)

هناك جزئ من النظرية بيتكلم علي الانسان بيقول ان بعد نشئة الكون و تكون الكائنات الحية تطور نوع من هذه الكائنات (القرود القديمة) وهي في طولنا تقريبا مع انحناء بسيط في الظهر و الركب تطورت هذه القردة الي اشباه بشر ثم مع مرور السنين و صلت الي الانسان الاول الكامل (ادم) ثم............. تعرفون البقية/// معنا هذا الكلام ان هناك تعارض وثيق بين هذا العالم و الكتاب المقدس في انتظار الرد


----------



## kimo14th (28 فبراير 2007)

*اخى الملك العقرب *

*كل نظريات داروين بخصوص التطور هى حبر على ورق *
*ولم تثبت اى نظريه *​
*وهناك فرض علمي يقول :*

*الصفات المكتسبه بيئيا لاتورث جينيا *​
*وهذه النظريه تعارض نظريه التطور *

*فمثلا داروين افترض ان الزراف كانت رقبته قصيره وبمرور الوقت وارتفاع الاشجاربدا يمد رقبته للحصولل على الطعام فاصبحت رقبته طويله كما نراها اليوم *
​
*كله كلام *


----------



## ابن الشرق (28 فبراير 2007)

*دارون اخذ يدرس و يدرس و احب الشهرة و لكن مندل درس في خفية 

فشتان بين مندل و بين دارون ؟؟ ابحاث دارون غطت على ابحاث مندل في البداية 

لكن العلم ايد ابحاث مندل على الرغم من عدم رغبته في الشهرة *


----------



## micho_kaml (1 مارس 2007)

أشكر الله على سعة صدركم و ثقافتكم الواسعة (REDEMPTION ,أبن الشرق ,الملك العقرب, Kimo 14 th ) ولكن سوف أوضح رأيى أكثر لكم الكتاب المقدس وحى إلهى أوحاه الروح القدس للإنسان يهدف فى المقدمة الأولى إلى تعريف الأنسان طريق خلاصه الذى هو  المسيح يسوع ربنا
لانه لم تات نبوة قط بمشيئة انسان بل تكلم اناس الله القديسون مسوقين من الروح القدس (2بط 1 : 21)
فالكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمى يناقش أمور علمية أو حتى يهتم بها لأن مجال بحثه هو المجال الدينى فقط (الروحى) . ولذلك فإن أخذ بحرف الاّية وخصوصا أنها اّية تحمل معنى علمى لا يصح بالأضافة إلى ذلك يجب مراعاة العصر الذى كتبت فيه الاّية المراد تفسيرها وما وصل إليه هذا العصر من تقدم علمي ونعلم جميعا أن سفر التكوين كتبه الروح القدس بأيدى موسى النبى فى عصر لا يمكننا مطلقا مقارنته مع عصرنا هذا من حيث التقدم العلمى ولذلك فالله يراعى مدى ثقافة وتقدم كل مجتمع ودرجته الروحية ومن ذلك إن الأسرار العلمية ليس فى سفر التكوين فقط بل فى كل الكتاب المقدس تتوافق مع مدى أستيعاب الأنسان لها وقبولها وهذا يتوقف على مدى الثقافة والتقدم العلمى المتاح فى كل عصر .
ولذلك فالوحى المقدس عندما تكلم عن الأمور العلمية من خلق أو ما إلى ذلك راعى بساطة الأيمان والعلم اللذان  كانا يلائمان العصر ذاته .بالأضافة إلى القول بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب دينى وليس علمى.
وأحب أن أسأل بتواضع شديد الهاء المظللة فى هذه الاّية إلى ماذا تعود؟
و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية (تك  2 :  7)
فهل كان اّدم قبل أن ينفخ الله فى أنفه نسمة حياة له أنف؟ كيف؟
إننا الاّن فى عصر الثورة العلمية الذى لم يكن لها مثيل قط فالتقدم العلمى الذى حدث فى القرن العشرين وصل إلى مفهوم أستطاع به أن ينكر وجود الله وهو مفهوم الصدفة فى نظرية التطور وهذا ما نرفضه ولن نقبله أطلاقا ولكن الرح القدس يقول
مع انه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد و هو يفعل خيرا يعطينا من السماء امطارا و ازمنة مثمرة و يملا قلوبنا طعاما و سرورا (اع  14 :  17)
فالتوافق بين أحداث الخلق فى سفر التكوين فى الترتيب مع ترتيب أحداث التطور كما فى النظرية أكبر شاهد للذين لا يؤمنون إلا بالعلم ونحن صغار النفوس على وجود الله خالق الكل بحكمته بطريقته التى أعطانا مفاتيحها فى سفر التكوين شاء فى الوقت المناسب أن يعرفنا إياها فى الوقت الذى تسمح فيه قدرتنا العلمية على تقبل الوضع.,وأريد ان أعطيكم مثالا على ذلك يذكر لنا سفر التكوين فى قصة الطوفان أن الله وضع فى السماء قوس قزح بعد الطوفان علامة منه إذيقول الوحى المقدس: 
و كلم الله نوحا و بنيه معه قائلا:
9 و ها انا مقيم ميثاقي معكم و مع نسلكم من بعدكم
10 و مع كل ذوات الانفس الحية التي معكم الطيور و البهائم و كل وحوش الارض التي معكم من جميع الخارجين من الفلك حتى كل حيوان الارض
11 اقيم ميثاقي معكم فلا ينقرض كل ذي جسد ايضا بمياه الطوفان و لا يكون ايضا طوفان ليخرب الارض
12 و قال الله هذه علامة الميثاق الذي انا واضعه بيني و بينكم و بين كل ذوات الانفس الحية التي معكم الى اجيال الدهر
13 وضعت قوسي في السحاب فتكون علامة ميثاق بيني و بين الارض
14 فيكون متى انشر سحابا على الارض و تظهر القوس في السحاب
15 اني اذكر ميثاقي الذي بيني و بينكم و بين كل نفس حية في كل جسد فلا تكون ايضا المياه طوفانا لتهلك كل ذي جسد
16 فمتى كانت القوس في السحاب ابصرها لاذكر ميثاقا ابديا بين الله و بين كل نفس حية في كل جسد على الارض
17 و قال الله لنوح هذه علامة الميثاق الذي انا اقمته بيني و بين كل ذي جسد على الارض

وبالتأكيد لم يرى نوح أو بنيه فى هذا القوس إلا رمزا لميثاق الله أنما نحن الاّن أن الله عندما أراد أن يظهر هذا القوس أستخدم العلم حيث أن الله هو المزخر فيه كل علوم الكون فقوس قزح عبارة عن تحليل الضوء الأبيض (اّشعة الشمس ) من خلال المنشور الثلاثى (قطرة المياه) ولذلك يظهر قوس عندما يجتمع المطر مع اّشعة الشمس . 
معلومة عند الرب منذ الازل جميع اعماله (اع  15 :  18)   

وفى الحقيقة أنا مستمتع بالحديث معكم أخوتى أرجو ان نقوم بالتعارف بيننا من خلال البريد الألكترونى الخاص بى ,وللحديث بقية شكرا
michoo_kaml@yahoo.com


----------



## REDEMPTION (1 مارس 2007)

micho_kaml قال:


> ولذلك فالوحى المقدس عندما تكلم عن الأمور العلمية من خلق أو ما إلى ذلك راعى بساطة الأيمان والعلم اللذان كانا يلائمان العصر ذاته .بالأضافة إلى القول بأن الكتاب المقدس هو كتاب دينى وليس علمى.
> وأحب أن أسأل بتواضع شديد الهاء المظللة فى هذه الاّية إلى ماذا تعود؟
> و جبل الرب الاله ادم ترابا من الارض و نفخ في انفه نسمة حياة فصار ادم نفسا حية (تك 2 : 7)
> فهل كان اّدم قبل أن ينفخ الله فى أنفه نسمة حياة له أنف؟ كيف؟


 

+

الاخ الحبيب micho_kaml


يسعدنى أيضاً الحديث معك فلك كل تحية وتقدير ..


بالنسبة لعبارة (( ونفخ فى أنفه نسمة حياة )) .. فقد يتبادر إلى ذهنك أن العبارة تُشير إلى ان هناك عملية (( نفخ )) كما هى معروفة لدينا أو كأن الله يضع أمامه آدم (( هذا الكائن الحى )) و ينفخ فى (( أنفه )) فيصير آدم نفساً حيه .. ! فليس الأمر كذلك .. فكلمة (( نفخ )) معناها أخى الحبيب (( أودع )) اى اودع الله فى آدم خاصية الحياة فنسمة الحياة هذه هى الروح ( أى 32 : 8 ) أو اعطاه الروح التى نحيا بها .. فالروح هى نسمة من الله الحى .. فالروح هى حياة .. و النسمة صدرت من الله الذى هو الحياة ذاتها 
و كما نفخ المسيح له المجد " *ولما قال هذا نفخ وقال لهم : اقبلوا الروح القدس *( يوحنا 20 : 22 )... فبالرغم من أن الكلمة هى النفخ ولكن المقصود بها هنا هو (( منح سلطان الكهنوت )) .. 

و أيضاً اخى الحبيب السفر المقدس عندما تحدث عن خلق آدم قال " *وجبل الرب الإله آدم ترابا من الأرض "* و كمة ( جبل ) معناها (( شكّل )) او (( كوّن )) .. إذاً آدم لم يكن له وجود فعلى على الارض .. حتى اننا نرى إجمالى عملية الخلق و بصورة شامله فى الاصحاح الاول من السفر المقدس و نتبين منه ان آدم لم يكن له وجود قبل خلقه و قبل أن ينفخ الله فى انفه نسمة حياه فنقرأ : 

24 *وقال الله : لتخرج الأرض ذوات أنفس حية كجنسها : بهائم ، ودبابات ، ووحوش أرض كأجناسها . وكان كذلك *
25 *فعمل الله وحوش الأرض كأجناسها ، والبهائم كأجناسها ، وجميع دبابات الأرض كأجناسها . ورأى الله ذلك أنه حسن *
26 *وقال الله : نعمل الإنسان على صورتنا كشبهنا ، فيتسلطون على سمك البحر وعلى طير السماء وعلى البهائم ، وعلى كل الأرض ، وعلى جميع الدبابات التي تدب على الأرض *
27 *فخلق الله الإنسان على صورته . على صورة الله خلقه . ذكرا وأنثى خلقهم *

وواضح من سياق النص وروحه أيضاً أن عملية خلق آدم جاءت بعد إن خلق الله وحوش الارض و البهائم .. و منفصله عنها .. فخلق آدم جاء منفصل عن خلق الوحوش والبهائم ، حتى ان الله أفرد لعملية خلق آدم وحواء إصحاح كامل و هو الاصحاح الثانى ..

أيضاً نظرية ان الإنسان أصله قرد أو أصله كائن آخر غير الإنسان ثم إرتقى و تطور حتى صار كما هو عليه الآن .. هى نظرية تُقلل من قدرة الله وعلمه وحكمته .. ألم يستطع الله ان يُنشىء كائن آخر و يكون هذا الكائن الآخر هو الإنسان دون اللجوء إلى (( حيوان )) ويمنحه روح و يُعلىّ من شأنه و يتسلط على باقى الحيوانات التى كان هو فى الأصل من جنسها ؟؟!!! .. لماذا كل هذا التعقيد ؟؟ ألا نؤمن جميعاً ان كل عمل يعمله الله له معنى وحكمة عميقه .. فلماذا يأخذ الله كائن و يطوره ويرقيه ليصير فى مرتبة الإنسان ؟؟! .. ألم يكن فى مقدوره أن يخلق ذلك الإنسان دون اللجوء إلى كائن آخر ؟؟!!! و هل الله يفعل شيئاً بلا هدف او معنى ؟؟!! .. حاشا بالطبع .. 

تحياتى وتقديرى


----------



## ابن الشرق (1 مارس 2007)

*شكرا على تقبلك حوارنا و نكمل .....

اكيد الكتاب المقدس ليس كتاب علمي لان كتاب روحي 

لكن هذا لا يمنع من شرح بعض الحقائق كاحداث تاريخية  أو حتى دائما يتذكر الانسان انه من تراب و الى التراب يعود و الكثير من الآيات تبين عودة الانسان الى التراب و هذا لا يتوافق مع النظرية بتاتا

لان الكتاب المقدس  يصرح اننا من التراب خلقنا و الى التراب نعود 

فها ايوب الصديق يناجي الرب و يقول له " اذكر انك جبلتني كالطين. أفتعيدني الى التراب"  10: 9 و نقرأ في نفس السفر "يسلم الروح كل بشر جميعا ويعود الانسان الى التراب.34: 15

نقرأ في المزمور الثاني و العشرين عدد 29"قدامه يجثو كل من ينحدر الى التراب ومن لم يحي نفسه" 

فهنا لا تتوافق النظرية مع الوحي فاننا لن نعود الى كائنات اخرى بعد الموت "فالمسيحية نرفض مبدأ تناسخ الارواح!"
و الانسان يعود الى التراب في كل العصور من زمن آدم الى يومنا هذا.

صحيح ان الله يراعي ثقافة الشعوب في تلك الازمان لكن لا تنسى فرق كبير بين ثقافة عصر موسى النبي و عصر داود النبي. 

فهمت من حديثك تلميح بان الله نفخ في انف كائن آخر (قرد مثلا) و خلق آدم !!! هذا لا يتوافق مع العلم و لا مع المنطق يا عزيزي. و لا اجد اي سبيل للتوافق بين الوحي و هذه النظرية

فكر جيدا في هذا الموضوع

بالنسبة للقوس قزح فهو ظاهرة طبيعية و ممكن ان نصنع مثلها في هذه الايام لكن لا أرى وجه ربط حقيقي في موضوع النظرية الفاشلة.
*


----------



## michael smsm (1 مارس 2007)

*انا الحقيقة الموضوع شدنى جداً وكل اللى عايز  اقوله ان الاانسان من تراب زى مقلتم وفى مثل المولود اعمى فى انجيل معلمنا يوحنا 9 اية 6 قال وتفل فى التراب وجبل من التراب التفل طيناً ثم وضعه على عينى الآعمىوده دليل على اننا من تراب  *


----------



## micho_kaml (1 مارس 2007)

*أيه رأيكم يا أحبائى أن نقرأ الكتاب اللى الموجود فى اللنك ده وبعد كده نرجع نكمل ملامنا.*
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/alah_alkhaleq/alah_alkhaleq.htm[/U]
*وخصوصا الجزء المتعلق بنظرية التطور أرجو منكم التمعن والتدقيق فيه وقرائته كاملا. 
مع خالص شكرى وأعتزازى*.


----------



## micho_kaml (2 مارس 2007)

*سؤال محتاج إجابة*

أخوتى الأحباء 
*أريد أن أعرف لماذا ترفضون النظرية ؟*
*لأنها لا تتوافق مع الكتاب المقس والخلق عن طريق الله ؟
أم لأنها نظرية خاطئة أساسا أى بمعنى أنها غير مبرهنة علميا؟*
*وعلى أساس إجابة حضرتكم سوف أناقش الموضوع معكم  إن شاء الله.*
رجاء محبة
أرجو تحديد إجابة واحدة فقط من الأجابتين السابقتين لكى تصبح مناقشتنا موجهة غير مترامية الأطراف
*"مع انه لم يترك نفسه بلا شاهد و هو يفعل خيرا يعطينا من السماء امطارا و ازمنة مثمرة و يملا قلوبنا طعاما و سرورا" (اع  14 :  17)*


----------



## micho_kaml (2 مارس 2007)

*إلى الأخ الحبيب أبن الشرق خصوصا وجميع الأخوة  *
*كيف يشرح الكتاب المقدس أسرار علمية لأشخاص ليس لديهم أدنى معرفة علمية ؟
حيث أن عملية الخلق ليست قصة تاريخية بل هو عمل إلهى لم يشاهده أنسان الغرض من ذكره فى الكتاب المقدس هو توضيح أن الله هو الخالق لا سواه بينما كيف تمت عملية الخلق فلم يذكرها الكتاب المقدس لأنه ليس كتاب علمى بالأضافة إلى حتى إن قيلت الكيفية فلم يكن يفهما أحد فى أيام موسى النبى .*
*على فكرة ليس الأنسان فقط هو الذى يعود إلى التراب بل جميع المائنات الحية مهما كان صغرها
ولو قرأت تفسير الاّية التى تقول لأنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود "بعرق وجهك تاكل خبزا حتى تعود الى الارض التي اخذت منها لانك تراب و الى تراب تعود" (تك  3 :  19)*
من كتاب تفسير سفر التكوين للقمص تادرس يعقوب ملطى  ( من تفاسير الاّباء الأولين )  :
*(اذ يشتهى الانسان الأرض او التراب عوض السماء يقال له " لأنك تراب والى التراب تعود " وبهذا صار مأكلا للحية التى قيل لها :"ترابا تأكلين كل أيام حياتك"( تك 3 : 14 ) من اجل هذا جاء كلمة الله السماوى لينزع عنا الطبيعه الترابية واهبا إيانا السمات السماوية . وكما يقول القديس جيروم : (كما يقال للخاطئ : أنك تراب وإلى التراب تعود , هكذا يقال للقديس : أنت سماء إلى السماء تعود )*


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 مارس 2007)

*يا أخ Micho

نحن لا ننكر ان اسفار التوراة الخمسة كتبت في زمن موسى النبي حيث الناس بسطاء...... و خبرتهم العلمية قليلة 

شرح الوحي نبذة بسيطة عن جبل الله لآدم من طين و نفخ فيه روح الحياة و هذه عملية لا يمكن ادراك تفاصيلها بالكامل....

اذن لماذا نحن الى اليوم نقرأ الاسفار المقدسة اذا قد حصرناها بزمان و مكان معين. نعم ان خلفية شعب العهد القديم تلك الايام بسيطة لكن الاسفار كتبت لكل العصور ...... ارجو ان نتفق على هذا 



انا معك.... هناك احداث الهدف منها ليس سردها فقط بل التعلم الروحي منها يعني خلق الله الانسان من التراب و الى التراب يعود قد يتبادر الى القارئ هي حقيقة علمية بحتة. لكن الفائدة منها تحثنا دوما اننا شئنا او أبينا الى التراب عائدين و اكيد الروح الى خالقها. 

ان هذا التفسير الذي اوردته لا ينفي عودة الانسان الى التراب لكن يحث المؤمن ان يتجه الى السماويات و ترك الارضيات ........ اي سمو العقل عن احتياحات الجسد الكثيرة و اعطاء الاولوية لاحتياجات الروح ...


 هذا التفسير الرمزي للحدث تفسير تأملي للاغنياء روحيا لا للفقراء روحيا. و الغني روحيا لا يمكن ان يغتني بالروح فجأة لكن بالتدريج. 

و لذلك نقرأ في الرسالة الى العبرانيين الاصحاح الخامس الاعداد 12-14 

" لانكم اذ كان ينبغي ان تكونوا معلّمين لسبب طول الزمان تحتاجون ان يعلمكم احد ما هي اركان بداءة اقوال الله وصرتم محتاجين الى اللبن لا الى طعام قوي. لان كل من يتناول اللبن هو عديم الخبرة في كلام البر لانه طفل. واما الطعام القوي فللبالغين الذين بسبب التمرن قد صارت لهم الحواس مدربة على التمييز بين الخير والشر"

ان هذا التفسير لأناس جربوا الحياة الروحية و متشبعين بالتفسير الاساسي  و من ثم بعد التأمل في النصوص ممكن ان نفهم هذا. لان حتى التفسير الاساسي يحث الانسان على الحياة الروحية و ان ان الانسان مائت لا محالة. فالمعنى واحد لكن التفسير التأملي ناتج عن تأمل اكبر من دون الغاء الاساس.

هناك مدرسة رمزية في دراسة الكتاب المقدس بالاعتماد الاساسي على الحدث و اهمية الحدث للحياة الروحية. 

لكن في ايامنا هذه نجد المدرسة المعاصرة التي تريد ترميز كل الاحداث و الغاء حدوثها و اعتبارهم كقصة رواها الله للبشر......... فهذه غير مقبولة بتاتا و تتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس و مع كتابات الآباء.

هذه المدرسة تتناسى استشهاد السيد المسيح بهذه الاحداث مثلا قصة يونان النبي و مع ذلك كان يروي امثالا ليفهم المؤمنين منها 

فالسيد المسيح روى قصصا حقيقية و المراد منها فائدة روحية و روى امثالا و المراد منها ايضا فائدة روحية. لكن هذه شي و تلك شيئ آخر.*


----------



## ابن الشرق (2 مارس 2007)

*صديقي ..... 

هذه النظرية مرفوضة لقولها ان الانسان ارتقى من حيوان آخر و هذا يتعارض مع الكتاب المقدس 

و لا يمكن ان نفهم بان  التراب يرمز به  الى قرد!

ثانيا ... ان الله خلق الكون بالترتيب و خلق الكائنات بالترتيب. فمن الطبيعي ان الله يخلق النبات و من ثم الطيور و من الحيوان فهذا هو المنطق فهذا سيقتات على ذلك و هلم جرا. و من الطبيعي ان يخلق الله اليابسة قبل خلق الحيوانات البرية.

حتى حينما خلق  النبات اخرج عشبا و من ثم بقلا و من شجرا فطبيعي ان الارض كانت اغلبها تغطيها المياه فخرج العشب ومن ثم البقل حينما بدأت بالجفاف و الشجر حين جفت اليابسة

هذه النظرية تقول بشكل علمي ان الحيوانات كيفت نفسها و طروت حالها ففي الصحاري نجد الزواحف مغطاه بالحراشف و حين خرجت الطيور من اصلها الزاحف بدلت الحراشف بالريش ليساعدها على الطيران. لماذا نجد اليوم الزواحف في المدن الساحية مثلا ؟؟ 

 و تقول ان الزرافة لانها ارادت ان تأكل اوراق الاشجار العالية تدريجيا اطالت رقبتها مع مرو الزمن.

و هذا خطأ فادح يتعارض حتى مع علم الوراثة فالطفرة ليست تدريجية لكنها مفاجئة و لا تأتي الطفرة نتيجة لظروف معينة كالحر و البرد و الجوع.
الطفرة تحدث فجأة نتيجة لتغيرات معينة تحدث للخلايا الاساسية نتيجة تغير ظروف انقسام الخلية اثناء عملية تكوين الخلايا الجنسية مثلا تعرضها لظرف خارق. و الطفرة لا تورث دوما. 

و لهذا تتعارض اكثر مما تتوافق مع الوحي 

فالله خلق كل كائن منفصل عن الاخر لكن بتدريج معين اي انه لم يجلب زاحف معين ليخلق منه طيورا 

الله خلق كل الكائنات مستقلة عن الاخرى و لكنها متشابهة فسلجيا و تشريحيا بشكل تدريجي من ادنى خلية الى الانسان.

و لو نقرأ عن خلق الحيوانات في سفر التكوين *

وقال الله لتخرج الارض ذوات انفس حية كجنسها.بهائم ودبابات ووحوش ارض كاجناسها.وكان كذلك.

*تأمل كيف ان هذه المخلوقات خلقت من الارض اي من التراب 

سلامي للجميع

فهي تتعارض مع الوحي و مع العلم كما وضحت لك *


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 مارس 2007)

*+*

الاخ الحبيب micho_kaml

بالاضافة لكلام الاخ الحبيب أبن الشرق .. أتذكر بحث كنت قد كتبته عن إثبات وجود الله مستعيناً بذلك بكتابات عديده لبعض العلماء والفلاسفة و رأيت أن أضع لك الجزء الخاص  بالرد على ترقى الإنسان كما تزعمها نظرية داروين فهناك  فروق جوهريه بين الإنسان و الحيوان لا يمكن أن تتلاشى  أو تنشأ عن طريق الترقى قد يتجاهلها المرء فى بحثه عن صحة هذه النظرية  وهذه الفروق تتلخص فى سبعة نقاط كالآتى  : 
1 – الفكره 2 – التمييز 3 – التعليل 4 – النطق 5 – الترقى 6 – الاخلاق 7 – الشعور الدينى 

ولنعطى نبذه قصيره عن هذه الفروق الجوهريه : 

*1 – الفكــــــــر...* 

للحيوانات حواس مثلنا فهى تبصر وتسمع وتشم وتعرف الاشياء ولكن معرفتها لا تتعدى المحسوسيات اما الامور الغير ماديه كالفضيله او الحريه وحب الوطن وغيرها مما لاتراه بأعينها ولا تسمعه بأذانها فأنها تجهله تماما . بعكس الانسان فأنه يعرف الامور الماديه وغير الماديه معا .. ويستنتج من الكائنات الماديه المحسوسه الفكر الغير مادى .. ومن الخاص يستنتج العام 

*2 - التمييز ...* 

والانسان يستطيع ان يميز من هذه الافكار ما هو صالح له وما هو ضار ويكون من ذلك رأيا عكس الحيوان تماما 


*3 – التعليل ...* 

ولا يقتصر الانسان على تكوين ارائه واحكامه ولكنه يجمع الاراء معا ويستخرج منها تعليلات واسباب . 


*4 – النـطـــــــق ..* 


وليس النطق هو الكلام فقط .. بل يشمل الكتابه والاشاره والتلغراف والتليفون والفوتغراف وكل ما نستخدمه لتبليغ الاخرين اراءنا وتعليلاتنا والحيوان لا يستطيع ان يفعل ذلك ، وان كان احيانا يصيح صيحات يعرب بها عن رغبه غريزيه بدافع من غرائزه ، و لايمكن ان يقال عنه انه حيوان ناطق . 

*5 – الترقـــــــــــــــــى ...* 


الانسان كما قلنا يستخرج افكارا وتعليلات من حوله و لما حوله ، وهذه تسلم من جيل الى جيل وهكذا فى تواصل مستمر من المعلومات المتجدده وهذا ما نسميه الترقى،اما الحيوان فالترقى شىء غريب عنه تماما فكل نوع فيها يفعل ما فعله على الدوام بلا زياده او نقصان واذا تأملنا فى عادات النمل والنحل مثلا فى الوقت الحاضر ، نجد انها تماما مثلما قال عنها ارسطاطاليس وسليمان فى امثاله وحتى الحيوانات التى تكون داخل المنازل او فى اماكن متقدمه تظل عاجزه عن الانتفاع بهذا التقدم والتحضر الذى يقع تحت ابصارها وسمعها 

*6 - الاخــــــــــــــــــلاق ... 
*

يوجد فى الانسان ما يسمى بالشعور الادبى وعنده فكره عن الخير والشر وما يترتب عليه من فعلهما وفى وسعه ان يختار بينهما لانه حر فى تصرفه ، اما الحيوان فليس كذلك ، فلا تستطيع ان تحمله على فعل شىء " كواجب " عليه واذا عاقبناه فليس لانه مذنب ادبيا فى نظرنا بل لاننا نروضه حتى لا يعود الى ذلك مره اخرى ويتذكر الالم الذى صاحبه عند ادائه ذلك العمل الغير مرغوب لنا . 


*7 - الشـــــــــعور الدينى ...* 


ليس الشعور الدينى هو الديانه وانما هو الميل الطبيعى اليها وهذا الميل موجود فى البشر جميعا وفى الذين لا يؤمنون بالديانات ايضا ومنهم من يهتدى الى الديانه ويصبح متدين وهذا خير براهان على وجود هذا الميل فى الانسان اما الحيوانات فليس لديها ادنى شعور دينى 


والخلاصه التى نريدها من هذه الفروق ان ندرك جيدا ان لكل من الانسان والحيوان طبيعه تختلف عن طبيعة الاخر اختلافا جوهريا وانه يستحيل ان ينتقل احدهما الى الاخر بطريق الترقى 

وقد يمكنك ان تصل الى اللون الاسود من الابيض بتغيرات غير محسوسه ، بالتدريج الطفيف جدا ، ولكن ليس ابدا ولو مع طول الزمن *الترقى من اللون الى الصوت !!* ، *وعلى هذا القياس من الممكن ان نتصور ان الكنغر يتحول الى قرد ولكن ليس من القرد الى الانسان  !
*

تحياتى


----------



## micho_kaml (3 مارس 2007)

*رجاء قراءة الكتاب الوضح*

*أشكر كل من أخى REDEPTION    و   أبن الشرق    على محبتهم الرائعة *
أنا وضعت لكم موقع لكتاب بعنوان الله الخالق  فهل تفضلتم بقرائته وخصوصا الأجزاء التى تتكلم عن نظرية التطور  ؟ وعلى العموم الموقع بتاعه هنا
http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/alah_alkhaleq/alah_alkhaleq.htmCOLOR="Navy"]*[SIZE="3"d"]وأحب أن أشكر الأخ REDEMPTION على البحث الذى قدمه لنا  و أنا مقتنع به تماما فالأختلاف كبير بين الأنسان والحيوان مثلما ذكر . ولكن هذا الفارق الذى الشاسع بين كل من الأنسان والحيوان كان السبب الأساسى له هو نسمة الحياة ( الروح العاقلة ) الذى وهبها الله للأنسان دون غيره من المخلوقات و أريد أن أوضح لك نقطة صغيرة , فالتطور وصل إلى أقصاه فى الأنسان ولكن هذا الأنسان ليس اّدم وحواء لأن قبل أن يهب الله الأنسان الروح كان هذا الكائن مجرد حيوان الأختلاف بينه وبين باقى الحيوانات أختلافات طفيفة تنحصر فى الشكل وطريقة الحياة .ولكن بعدما منحه الله الروح العاقلة تكونت الأختلافات الكثير الشاسعة الذى تكلم عنها أخى الحبيب REDEEMPTION*
أرجو من حضرتكم قراءة الكتاب الموضح أعلام من فضلكم.


----------



## micho_kaml (3 مارس 2007)

*رجاء قراءة الكتاب الوضح*

*http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/alah_alkhaleq/alah_alkhaleq.htm*


----------



## micho_kaml (3 مارس 2007)

http://www.islameyat.com/arabic/derasat/alah_alkhaleq/alah_alkhaleq.htm


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 مارس 2007)

قرأت قراءة سريعة للكتاب 

المدرسة المعاصرة ليست مقبولة و لا تمثل الاهوت المسيحي


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 مارس 2007)

المكشلة في هذه المدرسة المعاصرة ....... 

تجاهلها او نفيها لقصة خلق آدم و حواء و من ثم قصة التعدي و الخطيئة الجدية و اغواء حواء و آدم 

و هذا لا يتوافق مع الايمان المسيحي اذ ان كل الكتاب (العهد القديم ومن ثم الجديد) يتحدث عن تعدي آدم و حواء للوصية. 


ياتي البعض و يقول ان آدم يعني الانسان بشكل عام و القصة رمزية .......... 

هذا يتنافى مع الايمان المسيحي


----------



## micho_kaml (3 مارس 2007)

*إلى أخى أبن الشرق *
*رفض المدرسة المعاصرة شئ وارد بينما رفض النظرية العلمية إن أمكن أثباتها شئ غير وارد.
ولذلك أريد أن أوضح أن القصة حقيقية ولكنها لا تتحدث عن كيفية الخلق فإن أستطاع العلم توضيح الكيفية فلماذا نرفضه؟
أن أردتم أن أثبت لكم صحة النظرية بصورة علمية أرجو تبليغى   وشكرا على رحب صدرك أخى الحبيب أبن الشرق.*


----------



## REDEMPTION (3 مارس 2007)

*+*

الاخ micho_kaml

لا أدرى فى الحقيقة كيف تبنى إعتقادك و إيمانك على مجرد مقالة لا تتناول الامر بالتفصيل ل لا تتعدى بضعة أسطر و مليئه بالاخطاء ..

فمن قال لهذا الاب أن معنى أسم (( آدم )) هو إنسان ؟؟!!!!! .. آدم يا اخى معناها أحمر .. إشارة إلى تراب الارض .. و هو فى مقالته هذه يريد ان يثبت أن الكتاب المقدس لا يتعارض مع العلم بأى وسيلة مهما كانت خاطئة .. و هذا خطأ .. فكل ما تحدث عنه بشأن نظرية التطور لم يتجاوز بضعة أسطر تحت عنوان الخلق و التطور .. و نظرية التطور ... و لم يُعطى أى دليل قاطع بصحة كلامه .. و كل ما قاله هذا الاب الفاضل تم الرد عليه فى مشاركاتنا السابقة 


تحياتى


----------



## ابن الشرق (3 مارس 2007)

*يا حبيبي Micho 

بعد اجابة الاخ الحبيب Redemption لا املك الا هذه الكلمات .......

قلنا لك تعارضها مع العلم و الوحي في مشاركاتنا السابقة من خلال امثلة عديدة *



> ولذلك أريد أن أوضح أن القصة حقيقية ولكنها لا تتحدث عن كيفية الخلق فإن أستطاع العلم توضيح الكيفية فلماذا نرفضه؟



*اوضحنا لك مرارا ان العلم اكد عكس النظرية

العلم اثبت ان الطفرة لا تورث بين الاجيال ..... يعني اذا ولد طفل بايدي قصيرة لا يعني ان كل اولاده و احفاده ستكون ايديهم قصيرة.... 

رقم اثنين ليس لسبب حاجة معينة تحدث الطفرة بل بسبب تغير جيني ناتج من تغير طارئ على الخلايا المولدة للخلايا الجنسية اثناء عملية الانقسام .........



الخلاصة .. العلم رفض النظرية ...... و هذه لا تعدو كونها نظرية فلسفية اكثر من كونها علمية  

اذا تقدر اثبت لنا عكس ذلك كما قلت انك تستطيع اثباتها عمليا 

سؤال يطرح نفسه ... هل توقف التطور ؟؟ أ لن تتطور الحيوانات في المستقبل لتنتج انواع جديدة ؟!



رجاء اخوي..... اقرأ المشاركات السابقة بتمعن و ستجد اجابات كثيرة من الناحية الدينية و العلمية 
*


----------



## thelife.pro (4 مارس 2007)

اول شي بدي اشكرك على هل الموضوع 
الجواب مو من عندي الجواب سحبتلك ياه من النت لانو انا ما عندي فكرة عن الموضوع
انشاء الله يكون في افادة لالك 
= شارلز داروين: صاحب هذه المدرسة ولد في 12 فبراير 1809م وهو باحث إنجليزي نشر في سنة 1859م كتابه أصل الأنواع، وقد ناقش فيه نظريته في النشوء والارتقاء معتبراً أصل الحياة خلية كانت في مستنقع آسن قبل ملايين السنين. وقد تطورت هذه الخلية ومرت بمراحل منها، مرحلة القرد، انتهاء بالإنسان، وهو بذلك ينسف الفكرة الدينية التي تجعل الإنسان منتسباً إلى آدم وحواء ابتداء.

= آرثر كيت: دارويني متعصب، يعترف بأن هذه النظرية لا تزال حتى الآن بدون براهين فيضطر إلى كتابتها من جديد وهو يقول: "إن نظرية النشوء والارتقاء لا زالت بدون براهين، وستظل كذلك، والسبب الوحيد في أننا نؤمن بها هو أن البديل الوحيد الممكن لها هو الإيمان بالخلق المباشر وهذا غير وارد على الإطلاق".

= جليان هكسلي: دارويني ملحد، ظهر في القرن العشرين، وهو الذي يقول عن النظرية:

- "هكذا يضع علم الحياة الإنسان في مركز مماثل لما أنعم به عليه كسيد للمخلوقات كما تقول الأديان(*)".

- "من المسلَّم به أن الإنسان في الوقت الحاضر سيد المخلوقات ولكن قد تحل محله القطة أو الفأر".

- ويزعم أن الإنسان قد اختلق فكرة الله إبان عصر عجزه وجهله، أما الآن فقد تعلم وسيطر على الطبيعة بنفسه، ولم يعد بحاجة إليه، فهو العابد والمعبود في آنٍ واحد. 

- يقول: "بعد نظرية داروين لم يعد الإنسان يستطيع تجنب اعتبار نفسه حيواناً

بشكرك مرة تانية لانك ضفت لمعلوماتي معلومة متل هذه

اخوك طوني


----------



## micho_kaml (4 مارس 2007)

إلى أخواتى       Redemption         أبن الشرق            طونى 
على فكرة عملية التطور أستغرقت ملايين السنين والأنسان بقاله على الأرض من سته اّلاف إلى سبعة اّلاف سنة فقط.
أنا لم أبنى أعتقادى على الكتاب الذى قمت بعرضه لحضرتكم مثلما قال أخى الحبيب Redemption أنا قمت بتكوين الفكرة من خلال فكرة التطور العلمية وبحثت فيها وأقتنعت بها بشرط أن يكون الله هو المدبر والمهيمن على كل شئ من مراحل التطور مهما كانت صغيرة جدا لأن إيمانى بالسيد المسيح له المجد لا تزعزعه إى نظرية مهما كانت .هناك العديد من الطرق الذى سوف أتبع الواحدة منها تلو الأخرى لتوضيح أعتقادى فأرجو من الله أن يمنحكم الصبر وطول الأناة لكى نصل إلى مانهدف إليه كل منا. على فكرة نظرية التطور هذه مشكلتها أنها تحولت إلى نظرية إلحادية أدت إلى أنتشار الألحاد الواسع فى كل من أوربا واميركا وهذا كان من وجهة نظرى نتيجة حتمية لأعتراض الأديان على هذه النظرية حيث أن شعوب الدول المتقدمة تضع العلم فى المرتبة الأولى وترفض كل ما يتعارض معه وهذا خطأ طبعا ولكن إن كان العلم هو أكثر شئ يثقون به و الله يريدهم أن يخلصون - *" الذي يريد ان جميع الناس يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون " (1تي  2 :  4) -*فما المانع أن يستخدم الله ما يثقون به لجذبهم إليه مرة أخرى .وعلى العموم أنا أدعو *أخى طونى *إلى الأستمرار فى متابعة الحوار والمشاركة فيه لأنه من المؤكد أن الفائدة سوف تشمل الجميع.
*أول أسلوب سوف أتبعه هو عرض مجموعة من الأسئلة أرجو الرد عليها من حضرتكم  إذا تفضلتم بذلك مشكورين*.
1 - فى رأى معظم المفسرين المسيحين أن اليوم الواحد من أيام الخلق يمثل حقبة زمنية تقدر بملايين السنين فلماذا تستغرق عملية الخلق كل هذا الوقت ؟   (ملحوظة هامة نحن لا نختلف فى كون أن الله هو الخالق حاشا لنا بل نختلف فى كيفية الخلق )
2 - يقر علم الجيولجى  أن الديناصورات أنقرضت قبل خلق الأنسان فلماذا يخلقها الله ثم يفنيها قبل أن يراها الأنسان ؟
3 - بماذا تفسر ذلك: 
( أثبتت الحفريات بطريقة قاطعة وجود عظام إنسان منذ أكثر من مليون سنة كما وجدت نقوش قديمة عن أيام اّدم  )  وطبعا  الأنسان الأول اّدم خلق منذ أقل من سبعة اّلاف سنة ؟


----------

